# Legend of the Guardian



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 28, 2010)

Didn't see any post about this movie yet unless I skipped over it.  

What you think of this movie?
Anyone going to see it? Out in a few weeks I belive.

[video=youtube;x_lMihSKkgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_lMihSKkgA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## DReaper3 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'll take my little brother.  He's already psyched.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 28, 2010)

Yes, so definitely yes. I've seen this trailer a few times, most notably before HTTYD and TS3. I'm a sucker for cg films. I hear it's based on a book, I shall have to see if I can find it.


----------



## Flowen (Aug 28, 2010)

Ya it looked like a worthwhile movie to go see, might go see it this weekend ;D ..............btw Toraneko awesome avatar XD Rock Howard ftw


----------



## Waffles (Aug 29, 2010)

Possibly. I'll wait to see the reviews on it, then go if it's in a local theatre :3


----------



## Eske (Aug 29, 2010)

Hell yes I am going to see it.

I don't care if it's the worst movie ever created, it has a freaking Barn Owl as the main character.    I've been looking forward to this movie for like 6 months.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2010)

Eh, I doubt I'll be able to get anyone at college to want to see it, plus there was something I didn't like with the trailer that I can't put my finger on...



Eske said:


> I don't care if it's the worst movie ever created...


 
It won't be, that's Alpha and Omega.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah I am looking forward to this as well... I might take my little sister to see it.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 29, 2010)

On a side note, how awesome would it be to be able to rotate your head that far XD


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 2, 2010)

This is based off a popular book series I read when I was younger.

REALLY want to see this. Also high quality animation (Happy Feet people made this) so yay.


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 2, 2010)

Im going to see it Monday, I'll have to find someone to go with me


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 2, 2010)

Would anyone look down on my if I admitted that I'd go solely because Owl City did a song for it?


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Would anyone look down on my if I admitted that I'd go solely because Owl City did a song for it?


 
No, Owl City is a pretty good band


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks good but I'll wait for it to come out on dvd


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks frigging amazing. CG looks top-notch too. DEM FEATHERS.


----------



## 8-bit (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol, no. I'm pretty tired of anthro movies.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm excited for it because of the Burrowing Owl.

[YT]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8TL8pSFd-hQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8TL8pSFd-hQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/YT]

LOOKIT THAT CUTENESS!!!  <3


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 2, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> Looks good but I'll wait for it to come out on dvd


 
that is the perk of working at a movie theatre, lots and lots of free movies


----------



## Aden (Sep 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Lol, no. I'm pretty tired of anthro movies.


 
Pretty sure the ratio of movies with talking animals to movies with people is pretty low


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> I'm excited for it because of the Burrowing Owl.
> 
> [YT]8TL8pSFd-hQ?fs[/YT]
> 
> LOOKIT THAT CUTENESS!!!  <3



Ima nice guy, I fix.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 2, 2010)

They're running out of animals to make animated movies with.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

DJ-Moogle said:


> They're running out of animals to make animated movies with.


 
...ok?

Who said each movie has to have a new animal?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 2, 2010)

Xenke said:


> ...ok?
> 
> Who said each movie has to have a new animal?


 
I dunno, maybe to trick people into thinking the movie is offering something new and exciting, as if the kids and man-children who watch it really care...


----------



## Shico (Sep 2, 2010)

A hardcore fantasy film staring owls....a bit of an odd concept... 
But I will go see it when it shows up at the $3 theatre


----------



## Minuet (Sep 3, 2010)

I loved the books.  Actually pretty bloody in parts, had some darker themes (owl racism, anyone?) that I'm hoping won't have to get toned down too much.  I mean, I'll still go see the film (so long as I can get into a non-3D showing due to my wonky eyesight) for nostalgia's sake, but who knows if it'll stand up to its source material?


----------

